# Coralife Turbo Twist 3x UV Sterilizer Review



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I love the Turbo Twist. I have been running one for a while now. 

Just as Putty said, it was a breeze to install. 

I would also recommend anyone considering a UV sterilizer to give the Turbo Twist a look!

Mike


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Are you dosing extra trace, since apparently the UV can remove some iron from the water?

I am expecting a reduction in algae long term as well, have you seen this in your experience?

Definately a nicely done product.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I dose 5ml of Flourish and 3ml of Flourish Iron daily, so I am pretty up on the traces everyday.

As far as algae reduction, I would imagine a decrease in free floating algae (Green Water) more than anything else. I still get Green Spot algae on the glass.

I run the UV sterilizer as a disease prophylaxis.

Mike


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Just so you know... here is what a 6X Turbotwist UV did on my 135 Gallon tank in 24 hours.



















Now to be fair.. I changed some of the water 12 hours in because it was milky with dead algae.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Did you consider running a diatomic filter also Gareth?

Mike


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I get the feeling you guys don't read my posts ;-) I'll say it again, yes... I ordered my Vortex Diatom XL last week.. It arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry! It does become difficult to keep up with all 2500 members, doesn't it. :wink: 

Mike


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

It does indeed ;-)

I'm very sick today... So I'm a little punchy. 

Don't mind me ;-)


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It has been one of those days, hasn't it!!  

Mike :wink:


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

You guys too eh? My job is driving me nuts. Can't wait to come home and look at my tank. 

I am really happy with it after I moved it. Pics coming soon.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I got nothin but love for the TT too .

My experience


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

I also have had nothing but positive results from using the turbo twist. In fact everything I own from Coralife have been very good quality and trouble free. Kudos to Coralife!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

unirdna said:


> I got nothin but love for the TT too .
> 
> My experience



Well I had to go and say this didn't I???

For whatever reason, the sealant on my quartz sleeve decided to give way last night, and the whole unit flooded. It's now completely fried, and BigAl's won't honor a return of the product. :roll: They gave me the number for Coralife (which was a pretty confusing call). I left a message stating my problem.....we'll see if I get a call back. While the TT was working, it worked great. 

This is very disappointing.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

unirdna, sorry to hear what happened. I'm sure Big Al's really can't do much, but Coralife will probably send you a new one. 

I just placed my order for one myself and also a new canister filter. After reading the praise I decided to order one for myself. 

Let us know if Coralife will give you a new one! Good luck!


----------



## Shakey (Dec 7, 2003)

Hope I am not going to far out in left field with this one, but since this has been mentioned already in this thread im gonna try to dig a little deeper.

I been thinking about a UV in my lower light setup less then 2 wpg, and I am really only adding a little FE and K and getting everything else from the liquid rock well water I have.

If I started using a UV system, would I have to start considering going with a full blown fert regiment or can I stick will my occasional FE + K routine.

Thanks


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

unirdna said:


> unirdna said:
> 
> 
> > I got nothin but love for the TT too .
> ...



Well, Coralife never did call back. So I called them today, and the situation is now looking up. I spoke to 'Dave'. He was a very nice guy and gave me an RA# to return the unit. Looks like Coralife may be the real-deal afterall. 

I'll let y'all know how it all works out.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Coralife has sent me a brand new unit!

With all the positive reviews, and customer service like this, you have peace-of-mind up the ying-yang if you're looking to get a UV unit.

Huge attaboy to Coralife. Hip Hip....Horay!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Alright!

Mike


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> Alright!


Alright, indeed  . I forgot to mention....Coralife has also made some improvements on the model. First, the quartz sleeve is sealed much more securely. Second, it no longer has a black translucent casing (to allow you to see if the light is working). Instead, they use an opaque black case with a small, clear plastic piece on the end. This makes it much easier to see the light, since you don't have to wait until dark or put your eye close to the unit to see if it's on .

Ted


----------



## nexstar (May 14, 2004)

I want to put this unit on the return side of my Eheim Filter is that do able as it would be pushing the water not pulling it thru.


Also does anyone know Coralifes web site address>>>>

Your thoughts and suggestions on whether this would work and if a better placement then please advise.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have one on the output side of an Eheim 2215. It works just fine.

Mike


----------



## J.C. (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't mean to butt into this thread, but I just purchased the TT 3x as well and in one day got my tank crystal clear! I had a bit of cloudiness and thought I'd give it a try, man did it work! This is the best investment I've made so far for my tanks and I would also suggest it to anyone who wants their water quality to be at their best (doesn't everyone?!). I just hope I don't have the same problems as unirdna...knock on driftwood!

J.C.


----------



## nexstar (May 14, 2004)

If I put this UV sterilizer as I want to on my return side of my 2126 and place an inline CO2 reactor on the uot take side of my filter both working basically by the cannisters natural pull do you think it would reduce the flow rate that much.

I have a small tank and every step I take to reduce equipment inside the tank would be benificial. 

Anotehr big question my filter has the heater inside it could this be dangerous?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

With a 2126, you have all the power you'll need and then some. I run a 2235 (180gph) through a reactor, sterlizer, and heater. Yeah, the current is slowed down some, but it still comes out of my spray bar hard enough to create current on the opposite end of the tank. Your 2126 (sweet filter, btw) is even more powerful than my 2235. 

On a final note, I would highly recommend that you attach your UV sterilizer to the output hose of your canister. Attached to the input side, it will accumulate debris and slow down your intake. The canister should never be trying to output water faster than the inline is adding it. 

Oh...and the heater in your filter should not be an issue.

*Here's a shot of my setup. Not as pretty as Momo's , but it gets the job done.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Not to try to run this off-topic, but I think the pinnacle of that equipment setup has to be the amstel light bottle. Heheh.

To try to keep this post semi on-topic, I second that the UV sterilizer should definately be put on the output of the cannister and not on the intake.

Matt


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

I third that...the less pollutants going through it the better. 

Hmmmm...amstel.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

That's not clutter. It's my surface extractor 8) . In fact, I buy a 12-pack of surface extractors about once a week.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I hope you guys will not mind this intrusion...

I have three of these units I am willing to sell cheap. They accidently sent me their turbotwist for ponds instead of aquariums... according to Coralife the two are EXACTLY the same just different boxes, but it makes it harder for me to sell them. So, if anyone is interested, email me, and I will cut you a sweat deal! Brand new, full warranty.

[email protected]


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Robert are all three the 3X models? And can you ship to Canada?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

My mistake, I only have two, not three. They are both 3x and both marked for ponds.


Since I first posted this, (I didn't post it in any other forum, not even my own) six people contacted me for the price. I believe I told everybody the same... $80 each for one, $75 for all. And nobody took me up on it! People!! They usually sell for over $100, Dr foster and smith sometimes sells them for $95. Nobody sells them for $75!! That is not much above my cost! I am not selling them for LESS than what I paid for them. Unlike some vendors, I am never that desperate! :icon_conf 

Next week I will put them both on aquabid starting at $75. If they still do not sell I will simply return them to Coralife for what I paid for them. Last chance people!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

The price of $75-80 is a fair price Robert, and significantly under retail....but comparable at Bigals http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22513;category_id=3247;pcid1=2885;pcid2=. Not trying to spoil your sale, I promise. Afterall, everyone knows about Bigals . Put em on aquabid...they'll go. Good luck.

Ted


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

Has anyone connected a TurboTwist to the output of a Fluval 205 filter?

I have a HOB filter right now and am trying to decide if I should use a powerhead or just switch up to a cannister. Always had great luck with the 404 on my turtle tank, so I'd like to stick with Fluval if possible.

They list their hose as 12mm and its ribbed, I assume this will still work with the hose locks on the Turbo Twist?


----------

